# hiivajauhe



## Babolive

It's a finnish word relating to medicine ingredient.
Does anybody have its translation in English, even in French ?

It's really hard to find online finnish translation tool ...


----------



## Tisia

Hi

The Finnish word *hiivajauhe* means 'yeast powder', the one used in dough and baking. I don't know if it is a medical term
Here are two Finnish dictionaries. The second one is medical one. http://efe.scape.net/ and http://www.tohtori.fi/?page=0185265&letter=H 

Regards
Tisia


----------



## la reine victoria

It is used in medicine as a food supplement, known as Brewer's Yeast, as it is rich in certain of the B vitamins.





Regards,
LRV


----------



## Tisia

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> It is used in medicine as a food supplement, known as Brewer's Yeast, as it is rich in certain of the B vitamins.
> 
> Regards,
> LRV



Right. It is also used as a food supplement and in B-vitamin pills.

Tisia


----------



## Babolive

Many thanks to all of you !


----------

